# Pretty in Pink Working It in Style :)



## Patch-O-Pits (Jan 12, 2008)

Just a quick shot of Touche' looking pretty in pink while doing a sit stay with major distractions going on in the room. 
What you don't see are the others dogs, people and the small child who was running back and forth up the room. 
She was a very good girl.


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Great pic she is gorgeous I love the pink too


----------



## boy (Jan 3, 2010)

she is looking gorgeous!


----------



## Czar (Nov 11, 2009)

lol cute pic.....that hoody looks comfortable..she has that look like ...yea you know i'm big pimpin in my pink hoody fleece


----------



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

I love her!!!!


----------



## Patch-O-Pits (Jan 12, 2008)

Really red is a better color for her, but I wanted to make her look more girlie for the newbies in class who have never been around an APBT. 

Thanks for looking!


----------



## bullybabe (Mar 2, 2006)

Touche such a pretty girl!!!!   ..Luke sends his love!!!!! He's drooling...lol


----------



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

She's a superstar, pink & all... All she needs is a pair of shades  Great looking girl


----------



## smokey_joe (Oct 14, 2005)

She looks like she's thinking. So pretty and a tad preppy. If she were a high school girl, she would soooo be the head cheerleader!


----------



## Patch-O-Pits (Jan 12, 2008)

Thanks! Sitting still is a chore for her! She gets bored easily. LOL


----------



## TashasLegend (Jun 7, 2006)

Pretty girl!


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

Aww touche looks cute with a hoodie,, She looks like she really wanted to go see what was going on lol


----------



## Chaos4ever (Oct 2, 2009)

Love that name, cant wait till my dog will stay like that!


----------



## Patch-O-Pits (Jan 12, 2008)

She is fun to train because she will do anything for a toy!


----------



## Patch-O-Pits (Jan 12, 2008)

I figured out how to fix the red eye in that pict. YAY!


----------



## PittyLover314 (Dec 25, 2009)

She is so cute! I love the hot pink leash too!


----------



## Patch O' Pits (Aug 3, 2007)

That pink leash is about 6 years old.


----------

